# 220 gallon too big for a beginner??



## galentine (Jul 18, 2012)

I've kept freshwater fish since I was a teenager and recently picked up a 75 gallon tank dirt cheap. I thought about setting it up for green spotted puffers (brackish water) and then converting to full marine when they got full size. (This is what was suggested to me when I expressed an interest in the puffers.) However, before I even started to set up the tank, my husband got me a 220 gallon tank! Now I'm thinking I should just forget the green spotted puffers and start out saltwater. We only have the tanks and stands (no equipment at all yet) and I know that realistically, it's probably going to be a few months before I will even put fish in it. I really want to make sure I have a good set up and know what I'm doing before I get any fish- I don't want to kill fish right away. It's certainly not good for the fish or me! I've been reading a lot on this and other boards, articles, etc., but I'm still a novice. My question is: would it be better to start the 75 gallon tank as I'm learning and then move to the 220, or should I just start out with the 220? I know there will be more money involved in the 220. thoughts??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

220, definately. The more water, the more stable the evironment, the easier it is to keep. You are correct, it cost you a bit more to set it up. But, you'll love it so much (the 75g), you'll get upset that you didn't set it up that way to begin with. (the 220g)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Without a doubt, so long a you have the cash for correct filtration, etc, the 220 will be much easier. Not even close.


----------



## galentine (Jul 18, 2012)

great, thanks! I'm going to start by building a sump this week.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great place to start. Be sure to check out the article on sumps in our library, Steve did great job writing that.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

220 gallons? *wipes drool off of keyboard* Please keep us posted on your progress - I'd love to see this setup in stages.

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

^
l

HAHAHA


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I wish I'd gone that big when I bought my tank. The 55 we bought seemed huge at the time, and of course my wife (then girlfriend) didn't know what she was getting into. :twisted: 

Like Reefing Madness said, the more water you have, the less susceptible it will be to fluctuations since it will take longer for any parameters to change. Plus, if you know you're ultimately going to want the 220, buying a 75 and all of the equipment for it now would only mean paying for all new equipment that can accommodate the 220 down the line.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree with what everyone has said. 220 gallons, Wow ! I could only put something like that in my basement. My poor old 90 year old floors couldn't handle it no matter where I put it. That's old VW Beetle weight. Have fun !


----------



## galentine (Jul 18, 2012)

Pasfur, thanks for pointing me in the direction of good article on building a sump. I've been looking allover and have found so many different schematics and pictures, I wasn't sure which way to go. And thanks to everyone for your responses. I will definitely post pictures as we set everything up!


----------

